# Burton Custom RE: Flex Coming Loose?



## Sul4 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have two snowboards, a 2014/15 Burton Nug Flat Top and a 2015/16 Custom Twin Flying V. I have used my 2014/15 Custom bindings on both boards (each uses their own different channel "nut" but the same screws) Now I have thought that the screws maybe just be stripped or whatever, and Lock-Tite would fix the problem (I haven't tried it yet) but then I talked to my buddy who has owned custom bindings and he also told me his were having issues of coming loose as well.

Is this a common problem with these bindings? Or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

The screws will become looser on all bindings after a few days of riding. I'd recommend re-tightening every 2 days of riding. 

If you end up using loctite, make sure it's the blue version (liquid, not bottle) and that it doesn't come into contact with any plastic elements of your bindings.

PS. BTW, what a uniquely stupid idea, to put the "blue loctite" in a red bottle.


----------



## Sul4 (Oct 20, 2015)

foobaz said:


> The screws will become looser on all bindings after a few days of riding.


Really? My friends (who ride 4x4) are never at the bench tightening their bindings I usually gotta re tighten once a day!


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Sul4 said:


> Really? My friends (who ride 4x4) are never at the bench tightening their bindings I usually gotta re tighten once a day!


If they used loctite, or had new bindings/screws with loctite already on, that would prevent the loosening for a while.

Once a day does seem a bit frequent, but that would depend on your riding style/terrain/conditions...

Personally, I'm ok with re-tightening once in 2-3 days of riding. I'd rather avoid the risk of loctite damaging the plastic elements on my bindings.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You aren't supposed to use loctite on the channel bindings. Burton actually ships different screws to use on the channel are black and use nylon on them as opposed to any sort of loctite.

Now it could just be that they got tired of people overdoing it with the loctite and having people complain the channels got gummed up. So not being an idiot with it may be enough, but you might as well use the hardware they say to use.

If you are using the black ones and still have the issue I'd get new ones. It's possible the nylon is just too worn.


----------



## Sul4 (Oct 20, 2015)

f00bar said:


> You aren't supposed to use loctite on the channel bindings. Burton actually ships different screws to use on the channel are black and use nylon on them as opposed to any sort of loctite.
> 
> Now it could just be that they got tired of people overdoing it with the loctite and having people complain the channels got gummed up. So not being an idiot with it may be enough, but you might as well use the hardware they say to use.
> 
> If you are using the black ones and still have the issue I'd get new ones. It's possible the nylon is just too worn.


where do you buy those ones?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Sul4 said:


> where do you buy those ones?


Can call Burton customer support or perhaps if you have some local shops they may have them to sell or give.

Or ebay I would think.


----------



## mpaquette70 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have two pairs of 2015 Re: Flex Mission bindings and both come loose after 3-4 hours of continuous riding. This happened even when they were brand new. In my opinion, Burton does not make equipment like they used to. I never had to tighten anything on my old Burton boards or bindings. It seems like I am always tweaking something on all this new stuff.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Check out Wraths recommendation of using a dab of freesole on screws that like to come lose.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

bksdds said:


> Why not use teflon tape? A roll is pretty cheap. Or better yet, check out Wraths recommendation of using a dab of freesole on screws that like to come lose.


This ^

Don't use loctite. It damages glue and plastic.

Burton screws come with a nylon strip for thread-locking. Super efficient. You can buy them at any shop that carries Burton; my Ride Capo used to come loose every once in a while... bought burton screws and never again.

A buddy told me est boards make the bindings come loose easily. It didnt happen to me, but no need to risk it... so I put thread locking tape on the screws to my channel board. They haven't come loose.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I couldn't find the hardware for one of my channel boards, so I just MacGuivered up some.

I have both the old & new channel boards.

I used a screw from an old set of bindings, one that doesn't have a tapered head.
Then I peeled a piece of base material off a chunk taken out of a board I put a swallow tail into.
Cut it long just wide enough to fit in the screw slot of the bindings.

Having it long like that made screwing it way easier.

The base material compresses a little bit, that's what keeps it tight.


TT


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow, I never re-tighten my bindings. Mount them once in the begging of the season and then remove in the end. 

Man...

I use Union and old Burton bindings.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Sul4 said:


> I have two snowboards, a 2014/15 Burton Nug Flat Top and a 2015/16 Custom Twin Flying V. I have used my 2014/15 Custom bindings on both boards (each uses their own different channel "nut" but the same screws) Now I have thought that the screws maybe just be stripped or whatever, and Lock-Tite would fix the problem (I haven't tried it yet) but then I talked to my buddy who has owned custom bindings and he also told me his were having issues of coming loose as well.
> 
> Is this a common problem with these bindings? Or is it just a coincidence?


When you put your bindings on how many full turns do u get once the screws get started on the thread of the inserts. You should get three fulls turns or your bindings could come loose. I cant see going a whole season and not checking them. I check real quick before i go up each morning.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Teflon tape is the wrong tool for the job. It's a not so messy solution for compression/plumbers grease. It *lubricates* and stops leaks.

Neither of these apply to your bindings. In fact the first part is the opposite of the purpose of loctite which is to increase the static friction preventing loosening.

While you can argue that the extra material prevents vibrations from loosening things you are doing so at the cost of decreasing torque required to loosen. So your constant board flexing can potentially loosen them.

In real life the margin of error for this probably doesn't matter and we've all used a wrench as a hammer. Just saying teflon tape was not designed for this usage.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Teflon tape is the wrong tool for the job. It's a not so messy solution for compression/plumbers grease. It *lubricates* and stops leaks.
> 
> Neither of these apply to your bindings. In fact the first part is the opposite of the purpose of loctite which is to increase the static friction preventing loosening.
> 
> ...


Didn't know that f00bar. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sul4 (Oct 20, 2015)

70'sskater said:


> When you put your bindings on how many full turns do u get once the screws get started on the thread of the inserts. You should get three fulls turns or your bindings could come loose. I cant see going a whole season and not checking them. I check real quick before i go up each morning.


I get enough full turns in that they literally won't twist any more without the screw stripping.

They will be tight at the start of the day then I gotta tighten 'em halfway through the day.

I don't know if it matters, but im pretty much always doing presses and stuff out on the runs, still you'd think the bindings would stay tight for butters?


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

No need for the bottle of liquid stuff anymore.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Sul4 said:


> I get enough full turns in that they literally won't twist any more without the screw stripping.
> 
> They will be tight at the start of the day then I gotta tighten 'em halfway through the day.
> 
> I don't know if it matters, but im pretty much always doing presses and stuff out on the runs, still you'd think the bindings would stay tight for butters?


Well if the bolts are too short you might only be getting 1.5 - two full turns and the may feel tight. Idealy you want to get at least 3 fulls turns. Next time you tighten them see what you are getting. I've never had to use teflon tape or loctitie.


----------

